# HELP! Insurance nightmare on Skyline



## skyline1884 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have: Nissan Skyline Gt-R R32 Twin Turbo 2006 2568cc Coupe Manual Petrol

I'm 27, male, 6 years no claim bonus, clean license of 10 years, no accidents and I'm getting quoted over 5k for insurance on confused.com !!!!!

Does anyone know any special insurance company / broker I can go to for a more practical and realistic quote?

Thanks


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Try a-plan. They have a guy on here who can probably help. Were about are you?


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Speak to Jeremy at Keith Michaels Insurance, always does a good deal


----------



## skyline1884 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in West london


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try Pace Ward too.

Confused.com not too clever for quotes on GTRs.

Need a specialist broker:-
Keith Michaels
A-Plan
Adrian Flux

etc

Try looking in Jap performance mags and look at teh insurance ads


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

smileyculture said:


> Speak to Jeremy at Keith Michaels Insurance, always does a good deal


Yep - Another for Jeremy at Keith Michaels; been with them three years now.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Another +1 for A-Plan


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

5k a year for a full insurance? 

The lowest i got is 1k a year with a maximum of 3000 miles/year, trackdays are not even worth mentioning as no insurance company allows it here.

27 years old, no prior accidents as yourself, live in a small town with 10k inhebitants.


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Im 24 years old 3 years NCB
and drive a r32 gtr and my renewal price is £1560

thats TPFT tho fully com was to much expense

Did you try adding drivers on?


----------



## skyline1884 (Jan 19, 2012)

I rang Jeremy @Keith Michael Insurance and unfortunately he feels because I don't have experience in driving similar performance cars, no one will insure somebody from a 1.4 hatchback to a GTR, even if I've got 10 year clean license, 6 NCB and over 25!!! 

:-(

Feeling quite sad now!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Try Sky insurance.

I'm the same age as you & have points on my license & pay less than £1k for my R34


----------



## skyline1884 (Jan 19, 2012)

Its a Jap import GTR :-( 

Both A-PLAN and KM Insurance said that because i don't have exp in driving performance cars and so no one will insure me...oh well!


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

are you adding any drivers on?
i dont see why yours is so expensive


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Try REIS or CCI (Richard Egger Insurance Services and Competition Car Insurance). I'm with CCI but REIS get good reports. Anything is worth a try.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

skyline1884 said:


> Its a Jap import GTR :-(
> 
> Both A-PLAN and KM Insurance said that because i don't have exp in driving performance cars and so no one will insure me...oh well!


So is mine


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

I use admiral and the prices I got for myself beats all the company I called. if you got another car in the policy the insurance gets cheaper as well. So I got my misses evo in and got it quote as a multi car insurance and we save massive on that.

if we buy separate mine will be £1050.00 and my misses Evo X will be £1350.00 to insure a year. but with multi car I paid £1800.00 for both cars which is mega cheap.


----------



## skyline1884 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the problem for me is that I have no proof that I have history / experience of driving high performance cars! That why they won't insure me!! I guess it makes sense, even a 40 year old with 20 yr no claim bonus, clean license and no accidents etc ever will be seen as a MASSIVE HIGH RISK if he steps out of his Micra 1.2 which he has only ever driven into a GTR....


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Could you limit your miles and have access to a 2nd car? If so you might find some calssic policy specilaists could help (Lancaster, Footman James, Carole Nash etc). I think R32s fall into that bracket now.

If not please post details of your car and someone here will happily take it off your hands for a fair price


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Try Pace Ward too.
> 
> Confused.com not too clever for quotes on GTRs.
> 
> ...


+1 for pace ward!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*This thread got me worried!*

Reading these posts got me worried as ive not insured my R33 for a couple of years. I tried moneysupermarket and got TPF&T at £516 from Performance Direct or £650 from Halifax.

Thats me, 31 with a declared 50/50 accident in 2009 and the wife on it as a named driver.

Im not so worried anymore :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

To a large extent it comes down to where you live. 

I hate the annual hassle, especially this bit gets my goat:

Me: That's a bit high! Why are imports so expensive?
Them: For many reasons, such as having to provide a courtesy car for six weeks while the garage waits for spare parts from abroad.
Me: I do not want or need a courtesy car. Please take that out of the equation.
Them: We can't do that...
Me: Grrrr.... why the fffffk not? OK then, give me 1,000 quid excess.
Them: Nope, the maximum is 500 quid.
Me: But I always used to get over 1,000! I am happy to pay the first 1500 quid in any accident.
Them: Sorry...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

EPRacing said:


> I use admiral and the prices I got for myself beats all the company I called. if you got another car in the policy the insurance gets cheaper as well. So I got my misses evo in and got it quote as a multi car insurance and we save massive on that.
> 
> if we buy separate mine will be £1050.00 and my misses Evo X will be £1350.00 to insure a year. but with multi car I paid £1800.00 for both cars which is mega cheap.


Well I think it is a total rip-off. Not just your company, EPR but the whole culture. We are supposed to be getting our cars insured for peace of mind. 
Instead I feel like we have to bend over and take whatever is thrust up from behind. In many other parts of the world the insurance rates have remained steady over the years or increased gently. In the UK you can actually double from one year to the next, which is what happened to me last year... :grrratthelackofsuitablesmileyshere:


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

Jamesfootman classic car ins as long modifications like power is not massive they will be very competitive.


----------

